# A short piano piece I wrote



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted some feedback on this. I wrote it quite a while back. Maybe more than a year ago. I have not been writing for a long time. It's just a midi file.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

How many hands have you got in there? Sounds like at least three in some parts.

This is interesting in places. Stylistically, it sort of drifts between classical, contemporary, and almost a "carnival" feeling.

You should get back into composing, keep honing your skills. That's the key, I think: just keep creating and learning and growing.


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks. Mmmm I just wrote it for one piano. That's a problem with me. I don't know how to play piano. I am just writing the notes. I make the music up on guitar. I cannot play that myself. I just get my ideas on the guitar for each part. I don't know how playable the score I have is on one piano.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

post the score then


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow.. a nice piece, Did you intend for it to fit a sonata form? And as far as difficulty goes, I viewed it on finale, and In parts it is very easy, in others, the fingering is near impossible, It reminds me very much of the second movement of my first work, a nice piece. And I agree it sounds very... Carnival


----------

